# Keo 2 Max - platform size?



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have both Keo Sprints and the Keo 2 Max pedals. I like the 2's better with the metal plate and the larger surface of the pedal.

I need a new set of pedals for a bike and had a question - are the Keo 2 Maxs from 2009/10 forward the only ones with the larger platform?

I'm checking out some used ones and the Keo Carbons (not Max's, some pre 2009 carbons) seem to be bigger, like the 2s, and bigger than the Sprints. Anyone know more info on the sizing of the platform of the pedals?

And, are the Keo 2 Max's only available in white or graphite color? I'd like them in black.

thanks!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

From looking at the LOOK site it appears they offer these pedals:

Easy + Classic

Keo 2 Max, Keo 2 Max Carbon, Keo Blade.

I'm wondering if I can get the large surface area without going up to the 2 Max or Max carbon models.

And I'd actually have to go with the Keo 2 Max carbon model if I did want black, not the graphite of the Keo 2.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone have any input on this? I know someone must have an idea...


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

This silence is deafening. It might be quiet enough to push me towards just contacting Look directly.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.lookcycle.com/keo2max/en/index.php?gamme=comp


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the response, George.

Okay, that is what I thought, but that link does seem to prove that only the Keo 2 has the newly enlarged surface.

Thanks! I was hoping to pick some up used, but not many 2's around used, so I'll have to just pick them up new.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

The cro-moly version of the Blade is out now so its cheaper than the ti axle blade and wider than the Max 2.


----------

